# Adobo Paste Marinade



## ErgoErgun (Mar 1, 2007)

Has anyone here worked with Adobo Paste as a marinade?  Or know much about Adobo paste, and how it can be used with Chicken and Steak?  I'm imagining something with adobo paste and soybean oil as a marinade to bring out a slightly smoky flavor and deep red color.  Thank you.


----------



## cheframon (Apr 30, 2007)

when you say adobo paste is this similar to the adobo done in filipino cooking?


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 30, 2007)

I've made a marinade for steak with chipotles in adobo and some of the adobo from the can.  I add cumin and lime as well.


----------



## AllenOK (Apr 30, 2007)

Here's one I've used a couple times.  I think it's exactly what you're looking for.

Adobo Sirloin
Yields:  4 servings

1 lime, juiced
1 T minced garlic
1 t dried oregano
1 t ground cumin
2 T Chipotle peppers in Adobo sauce, minced
Adobo sauce, from the can, to taste
four 8 oz beef sirloin steaks
salt and pepper to taste

In a small bowl, mix the lime juice, garlic, oregano, and cumin. Stir in Chipotle peppers, and season to taste with Adobo sauce.
Pierce the meat on both sides with a sharp knife, sprinkle with salt and pepper, and place in a glass dish. Pour lime and Chipotle sauce over meat, and turn to coat. Cover, and marinate in the refrigerator for 1 – 2 hours.
Preheat grill for high heat.  Lightly brush grill grate with oil. Place steaks on the grill, and discard marinade. Grill steaks for 6 minutes per side, or to desired doneness.


----------

